# Balsa planes: are there any other overgrown children?



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

That still play with airplanes?



















I just got this to build with my daughter about a week ago and have had a blast since we started. I already have another one ready to start.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Being in my mid to late twenties I'm trying to let go of the kid in me but god damn he's so strong...

Nice plane. I'm assuming it's one of those gliding models ...Is the propeller just for show ?


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

It's rubber band powered. Flies amazingly well. Heck with letting go of the kid. Pretty soon you'll stop being called 'childish' and start being called 'eccentric'. Acting like an adult is overrated. Childish and eccentric is way more fun!

And remember all the rich and famous people that were 'eccentric'... you'll be in good company.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That looks great fun!
My wife often tells me us men are all overgrown children, it is just the toys cost a lot more... :laugh: :laugh:

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

Jdp said:


> It's rubber band powered. Flies amazingly well. Heck with letting go of the kid. Pretty soon you'll stop being called 'childish' and start being called 'eccentric'. Acting like an adult is overrated. Childish and eccentric is way more fun!
> 
> And remember all the rich and famous people that were 'eccentric'... you'll be in good company.


 i still build models, mostly scratch built, if its in you you shouldnt try and suppress it IMO

i built these for someone not long ago, they are made out of plastic/ABS drain pipes, the large wheels are 6 inch soil pipe to give you an idea of scale, the first is just a generic showmans engine, the last is taken from the plans of the first usable agricultural engine


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm all grown up... and and and I will sit here and hold my breath just to prove it :tongue:

oh dear :swoon:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I've no intention of letting the 'kid' in me go anywhere, as the lads in work will give testament to!!

We're dead to long to give up the good things!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I live in a tough society, you're pretty much required to let go of the kid in you if you want: a job, a girlfriend/wife, various other life perks.

Nice models Bruce, especially the last one.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Jdp said:


> That still play with airplanes?


 I'm more of a model boat builder myself... powered and yachts, I love the odd hour on the boating lake with my creations.... 














































Mind you, there's the model railway as well.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

artistmike said:


> I'm more of a model boat builder myself... powered and yachts, I love the odd hour on the boating lake with my creations....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 excellent stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Also restoring a Victorian pond yacht at the moment.. but including some radio control to bring it up to date, though it's well hidden and doesn't detract from the original look.... Should be nice when it's finished..


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

IF you can build stuff, that good, BE a kid ! this reminds me of the movie "Flight of the Phoenix".


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Jdp said:


> Heck with letting go of the kid. Pretty soon you'll stop being called 'childish' and start being called 'eccentric'. Acting like an adult is overrated. Childish and eccentric is way more fun!


 Too true, I just wish I had more time for it. I always envy the likes of Pete Waterman with his amazing model railway and I don't think anyone would call him childish, or James May either, he's another avid modeller.... Children should be so lucky to have this much fun... :biggrin:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Battery technology kept getting better and better over the years. Guess what kept getting faster and faster ?

These :

This tiny RC car with 3 cell lipo batteries is comically fast


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

All the above efforts put my humble scratch build to shame :sadwalk:



















Although Mrs SB has up scaled me for Christmas. Should look like this once I find time to start it :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

If I owned a boat, I would probably just turn into a faux-pirate.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey TB2 complete with weathering. Well done Steve.

Mike I like your railway layout. I see you have your point switches down the bottom left there. What gauge is that in?

Bruce: I like your modelling skills as well. Great attention to details on those. I wish I had the skills to able to do something like that.

David


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

SBryantgb said:


> Although Mrs SB has up scaled me for Christmas. Should look like this once I find time to start it :thumbsup:


 That looks like the Marie Jean from Artesania, a great one when it's made up.. Get stuck in and get it made..! .. 



DJH584 said:


> Mike I like your railway layout. I see you have your point switches down the bottom left there. What gauge is that in?


 It's OO gauge and being done as a shunting puzzle, built on the idea of a small westcountry quay and harbour...


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

yes it's the Marie Jeanne (Billings Boats). She is going t have to wait until I have finished my Office/workshop build at the far end of the garden.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

DJH584 said:


> Mike I like your railway layout. I see you have your point switches down the bottom left there. What gauge is that in?


 This is where I'm up to...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice yall - you all


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

Bruce said:


> i still build models, mostly scratch built, if its in you you shouldnt try and suppress it IMO
> 
> i built these for someone not long ago, they are made out of plastic/ABS drain pipes, the large wheels are 6 inch soil pipe to give you an idea of scale, the first is just a generic showmans engine, the last is taken from the plans of the first usable agricultural engine


 Nice work!

I have a friend that among other things builds live steam engines from scratch. Him and all his buddies meet up with their miniature trains and follow each other around a narrow gauge track. Pretty impressive!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

Jdp said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I have a friend that among other things builds live steam engines from scratch. Him and all his buddies meet up with their miniature trains and follow each other around a narrow gauge track. Pretty impressive!


 love building them, but dont want to watch them going round tracks etc, just not my thing. once they are built i just want them gone :yes: and tend to give them away


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

vinn said:


> IF you can build stuff, that good, BE a kid ! this reminds me of the movie "Flight of the Phoenix".


 My road commissioner said the same thing yesterday when he saw the plane. Crazy coincidence.



Bruce said:


> love building them, but dont want to watch them going round tracks etc, just not my thing. once they are built i just want them gone :yes: and tend to give them away


 They don't watch them going around, they ride them around, pulling narrow gauge passenger cars or what ever else they decided to fabricate.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

OK, I'll come out of the closet. I build Airfix models in the winter. There, I've said it. :blush:

I've just finished HMS Illustrious, and I'm taking delivery of a Dakota plane kit tomorrow.


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

artistmike said:


> I'm more of a model boat builder myself... powered and yachts, I love the odd hour on the boating lake with my creations....


 I have recently been considering giving ships a try. My son is in the coast guard and would like to try building his cutter. The only problem is there are no kits and i think a scratch build is probably out of my skill set. Maybe I can find a kit of the USCG Eagle though. Tall ships are cool, especially ones still in service!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> OK, I'll come out of the closet. I build Airfix models in the winter. There, I've said it. :blush:
> 
> I've just finished HMS Illustrious, and I'm taking delivery of a Dakota plane kit tomorrow.


 great hobby :thumbsup: its a shame kids dont get involved much these days


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Jdp said:


> My son is in the coast guard and would like to try building his cutter. The only problem is there are no kits and i think a scratch build is probably out of my skill set.


 It should be worth a look here, they have plans for just about every boat and ship imaginable and then you're half way there.  ... http://www.myhobbystore.co.uk/group/2571/plans ..


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

artistmike said:


> It should be worth a look here, they have plans for just about every boat and ship imaginable and then you're half way there.  ... http://www.myhobbystore.co.uk/group/2571/plans ..


 There is a ton there, but no luck. His ship isn't one of the cookie cutter ships the coast guard uses. If he was on any other, kits would be easy to find because each ship is exactly the same as the other ships in its class. His is kind of the black sheep.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Jdp said:


> There is a ton there, but no luck. His ship isn't one of the cookie cutter ships the coast guard uses. If he was on any other, kits would be easy to find because each ship is exactly the same as the other ships in its class. His is kind of the black sheep.


 Well the other way to approach the problem is to contact the makers of the original vessel, they are often only too pleased to help model-makers who want to make a model of their vessel and will provide enough in the way of plans to get stuck into the job, it's certainly worth a try....


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Bruce said:


> great hobby :thumbsup: its a shame kids dont get involved much these days


 You're right Bruce. When I go into Hobbycraft to buy paints for the models, the only people I see buying anything are adults. Such a shame, but I suppose it's not "instant" enough for the majority of today's kids.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> You're right Bruce. When I go into Hobbycraft to buy paints for the models, the only people I see buying anything are adults. Such a shame, but I suppose it's not "instant" enough for the majority of today's kids.


 the prices in Hobbycraft dont do anyone any favours though :angry:


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

artistmike said:


> Well the other way to approach the problem is to contact the makers of the original vessel, they are often only too pleased to help model-makers who want to make a model of their vessel and will provide enough in the way of plans to get stuck into the job, it's certainly worth a try....


 I can get plans for the ship as it was commissioned in the Navy, but it was decommissioned in the 80's, and drastically renovated prior to its commission into the coast guard. The hull is the same, but not much above the deck. It might be a place to start though. I'll look into it. I might be able to pull it off.



Bruce said:


> the prices in Hobbycraft dont do anyone any favours though :angry:


 That's the truth. I found a model that looked fun to build last night. Saw the $160 price tag and it spooked me off a bit. Too much to fly into a tree and never see again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

Jdp said:


> That's the truth. I found a model that looked fun to build last night. Saw the $160 price tag and it spooked me off a bit. Too much to fly into a tree and never see again.


 i used to buy packs of balsa wood and build my own aircraft from scratch, plans are easy to get or design your own ...that would be a good lesson in aeronautics :yes:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Bruce said:


> the prices in Hobbycraft dont do anyone any favours though :angry:


 Their Tamiya paint prices are good though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Their Tamiya paint prices are good though.


 personally i dont think you can beat humbrol enamel, but maybe as i have been using it for 40+ years :biggrin:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Bruce said:


> personally i dont think you can beat humbrol enamel, but maybe as i have been using it for 40+ years :biggrin:


 Tamiya is the way to go Bruce. Much better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Tamiya is the way to go Bruce. Much better. :thumbsup:


 i have no doubt it is good ,but this was painted with Tamiya paint and it took 3 days to dry, far too long for me :nono:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have just got back into Airfix after about a 30+ year break I wont embarrass myself by uploading a photo but it was a beginners spitfire kit that I really enjoyed doing . bought a couple of car ones to build next but am not in a rush to start . my painting skills need vast improvement


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

jsud2002 said:


> my painting skills need vast improvement


 To be honest I think that the painting of models is probably the hardest skill to learn and the quality of painting finish can make or break a model. It's worth just practicing on spare bits of your chosen material, whether wood or plastic and hone your skills there, rather than on a model. Ruining a well made model by a bad paint job can make you weep, been there done that... :swoon:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I did manage to takeover the kitchen table for an afternoon :laugh:


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Although the finished products look nice I don't know how any of you can sit there that long with the level of patience you need,I couldn't do it :swoon:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

Docta13 said:


> Although the finished products look nice I don't know how any of you can sit there that long with the level of patience you need,I couldn't do it :swoon:


 its like this watch collecting thing...............another form of madness :wacko:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> i still build models, mostly scratch built, if its in you you shouldnt try and suppress it IMO
> 
> i built these for someone not long ago, they are made out of plastic/ABS drain pipes, the large wheels are 6 inch soil pipe to give you an idea of scale, the first is just a generic showmans engine, the last is taken from the plans of the first usable agricultural engine


 Right you are not allowed to post anymore pictures like this Bruce, you are making us clumsy oaf's look like idiots :angry: Seriously how do you manage to build such lovely models??

Last time I tried model building years ago (a model Harley Davidson) I managed to glue it to the brand new dining room table :swoon: And no I hadn't put something down to protect the table, and yes I now know I should have done :angry:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> Right you are not allowed to post anymore pictures like this Bruce, you are making us clumsy oaf's look like idiots :angry: Seriously how do you manage to build such lovely models??
> 
> Last time I tried model building years ago (a model Harley Davidson) I managed to glue it to the brand new dining room table :swoon: And no I hadn't put something down to protect the table, and yes I now know I should have done :angry:


 its lunacy i tell you


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> its lunacy i tell you


 Fun lunacy though :thumbsup: I hope kids don't turn away from model building, what you have done there takes tremendous amount of skill and they would be far better off learning those sorts of skills rather than poncing about on an Ipad or PS4.

And once again fantastic models everyone - I'm envious


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

gimli said:


> If I owned a boat, I would probably just turn into a faux-pirate.


 To err is Human, To arr is Pirate :laugh:

John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I think we all have the remnants of childhood inside us!!

Er, In my loft!!










I made this years agop to plans in a library book!!























































I also have several steam engines and collect something that I wasn't allowed as a kid, Airguns!!

Had my first at the age of eight, My grandfather bought it me, A shiny new Webley Junior air rifle, Accidentally shot my dad in the bum with it and never saw it again! (Saw stars though!!) 
Strangely, I didn't see much of my grandad for some months after!! :wacko:

John


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Bruce said:


>


 Very impressive work on show in this thread! :notworthy: I particularly like this one Bruce ^^^ :thumbsup:

Plastic kits was my main hobby as a school-kid, cars, planes, ships, fugures - anything I could get my hands on by makers like Airfix, Revell, Frog, Aurora, AMT, IPC etc.

Later, at work, I used to make models to present design proposals to clients.

This is an example from way back in the early 80s. A card model of a temporary exhibition at the NH museum...


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

dapper said:


> Very impressive work on show in this thread! :notworthy: I particularly like this one Bruce ^^^ :thumbsup:
> 
> Plastic kits was my main hobby as a school-kid, cars, planes, ships, fugures - anything I could get my hands on by makers like Airfix, Revell, Frog, Aurora, AMT, IPC etc.
> 
> ...


 i really enjoy card models, it is a surprisingly versatile material

i can't find my own pics at the moment but this is the sort of thing i used to make form card, even the tyres are card, each tread on is layers of card clued together


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

ok now I have seen some of the big boys toys on here

so here I am in with my collection and other interests, as I got older the toys got bigger! and all return me to my youf! :laugh:

my wife of course thinks I am regressing ! so be kind no laughing :wacko:

deano

guys of a certain age will all go I had one of them or , I had a grifter!! if a little younger!

mk 1 grenn 5 speed only America issue










Mk 11 purple 3 speed










Mk 1tiger 1/16 scale










mini tank battle set










of course mini hot rod RC


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Could these be deemed 'Big boys toys'??



















John


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

As we are all on lockdown I decided to buy myself a model car to build









As stated earlier in this thread I built a spitfire in 2016 and previous to that will have been about 30 years ago when I was a kid.

Hoping to start the build this week once the paints and glue etc have arrived , will post updates as the build goes on.

Any other members going to share their model building experiences


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

What happened to the spitfire?

as a youngster I built airfix planes...that was n the days when the instructions were written as well as diagrams,,learnt an awful lot of technical words.

paintng skills were rubbish....usually ended up setting the plastic plane on fire ,watching it drip down in burning globs onto the plastic army below,great fun doing it on the hearth when parents out, then 'flying' the burning plane into the open fire.

Meccano wheeled vehicles with the cheap solid fuel Jetex engine fixed on were fun ,but a pain when the Tiny fuse were failed to light the round tablets inside the housing.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

bridgeman said:


> What happened to the spitfire?
> 
> as a youngster I built airfix planes...that was n the days when the instructions were written as well as diagrams,,learnt an awful lot of technical words.
> 
> paintng skills were rubbish....usually ended up setting the plastic plane on fire ,watching it drip down in burning globs onto the plastic army below,great fun doing it on the hearth when parents out, then 'flying' the burning plane into the open fire.


 Do you remember the instructions always started......locate and cement??

Mine were mostly second world war planes but I also had ships and tanks as well as first world war biplanes.

My interest was piqued seeing Reach for the sky as a kid, plus my dad was RAF aircrew and he used to buy me the kits when I was about 5 or 6.

I remember having a little table to do the painting on and i can still remember the smell


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

bridgeman said:


> What happened to the spitfire?


 The spitfire is upstairs in a display cabinet . I will add a photo tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@bridgeman here is the Spitfire I never got round to adding the decals


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Progress to date

























I am enjoying building this


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

I've just received a Lego model today (gift from my better 3/4s) which is the Mustang set, Technics crane 42108 was the first build of lockdown.

Very happy.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Not a balsa airplane obviously but something I started over 10 years ago and might be tempted to start on it again during lockdown, got as far as getting it down off the wardrobe for a little reminder of how it looked and how far I'd got


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

jsud2002 said:


> Progress to date
> 
> View attachment 22023
> 
> ...


 Just been sorting the garage out a bit more today and found an old Tamiya beetle. I started it way way back, but unfortunately it looks like the body has been crushed in the box. I'm thinking some heat, patience and lots of careful work may have it back together.

Its low down the pecking order at the moment as I know I'll want to put some better technique into it if its rescued


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

al_kaholik said:


> I've just received a Lego model today (gift from my better 3/4s) which is the Mustang set, Technics crane 42108 was the first build of lockdown.


 Looking forward to seeing photos of the mustang set when you are finished . As for you VW Beetle I would possibly suggest you tube for any tutorials on how to fix it and agree some sort of heat is going to be needed. Good luck.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

balsa and paper, by plane, gas engine war planes were my hobby when i was a kid. vin


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

jsud2002 said:


> Looking forward to seeing photos of the mustang set when you are finished . As for you VW Beetle I would possibly suggest you tube for any tutorials on how to fix it and agree some sort of heat is going to be needed. Good luck.


 It'll be a few days, when she goes back onto nights I'll start it. I expect the beetle may be a longer term project (just like the one on the drive...)


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

al_kaholik said:


> It'll be a few days, when she goes back onto nights I'll start it. I expect the beetle may be a longer term project (just like the one on the drive...)


 i need to work on my 67 Mustang convert. bought it new $3,000.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

vinn said:


> i need to work on my 67 Mustang convert. bought it new $3,000.


 Ship it to England even rough ones go for a ton of money over here. Or send it to that Fantom Works bloke.

I had 30+ Yank Tanks over the years including a nice early 70's Torino, can't remember exactly what year but the same as the Clint Eastwood one in the film and also a Maverick but for some reason I never had a Mustang.

Maybe one to add to the bucket list if we pull through this current scare.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Ship it to England even rough ones go for a ton of money over here. Or send it to that Fantom Works bloke.
> 
> I had 30+ Yank Tanks over the years including a nice early 70's Torino, can't remember exactly what year but the same as the Clint Eastwood one in the film and also a Maverick but for some reason I never had a Mustang.
> 
> Maybe one to add to the bucket list if we pull through this current scare.


 i still like the tanks. at the time, i could get a used buick riviara for the same price or the new gmc coupe (forgot the name), should have got that one, the engine would out last the ford and was faster. just somthing to think about during " HOME AREST " vin


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Cripes!!

I just remembered that I have four shopping bags full of DeAgostini's magazines to put together Nelson's flagship 'HMS Victory', I was given them a few years ago as a frinds son ordered them to be delivered, He started to put the first cou[ple of bits together then became gravely ill 

My mate phoned and asked if I wanted them as they were going to the dump otherwise..

This is what they become by a skilled constructor, I fear it may not have the same outcome when I put it together!! :blush:




























The pics were 'Borrowed' from the interweb for inspiration!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

finished the build , it is not brilliant but was a huge learning curve , lessons to learn ... I use too much glue , do not use super glue for clear parts and when you drop the door windows on the floor do not wheel over them in your wheelchair lol. 
Onto build number two now , take my time , read the instructions (twice) and hopefully number two will turn out better . 
thanks for looking


----------

